# Super Boost MPG Improver



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience of this bit of kit that you connect across the battery terminals? I personnally am not interested in getting one as I can not possibly see how it could work, however I stand to be corrected!

At a recent Hymer International Club get together, a few members that had it fitted were singing it's praises?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Snake Oil! :roll: 

Most people who buy snake oil claim it's wonderful . . . but they would of course, since the only alternative is to look like a prat!

If it worked it would be fitted to new small cars, whose biggest selling point to many people is mpg. :roll: 8O 

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I put a litre of snake oil in everytime I fill up with diesel - I swear by it.

I wouldn't recommend putting in the battery - well I might try it one day, you never know!


----------

